# Cast Frames and Slides



## broomhandle (Feb 9, 2006)

Guns magazine did an article on Armalite's new CZ-75 lookalike. In the article it is stated that CZ-USA frames and slides are investment cast. Is this true ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know, but Ruger has done this for years. I don't think it is a big deal.


----------



## broomhandle (Feb 9, 2006)

It's not a big deal, but I thought my CZ-75BD was forged. I know that Ruger's guns are cast and that they also cast numerous parts for other companies.


----------

